# Super 400 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium prismatic battery's



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: 100 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium prismatic battery's*

Goddti, I have since realized the deal with those and I think the 100 Ah X 54 maybe the ticket. What do you think?


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: 100Ah LiFePo4 Lithium prismatic battery's*

Hot DAMN, I am a junior member now!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If you want a 88 mile hwy bug, check out Corbin's build:
http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/category/electric-bug/

I don't remember how much weather proofing he has, but for cold weather you'll want to plan on well insulated battery boxes and some form of heating, like heat tape or similar.


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool thanks! I read about it but didn't see what kind of setup he has. I tried to download the article but it took me to a dead link. Do you know what kind of setup he was running?


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

VOLKSWAGNER420 said:


> Cool thanks! I read about it but didn't see what kind of setup he has. I tried to download the article but it took me to a dead link. Do you know what kind of setup he was running?



Corbin's link works for me... no?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Here's a page on batteries. You may need to click forward or back to see more:
http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/category/electric-bug/page/4/


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Did you say 400Ah prismatics at $118 each? Something doesn't add up there. That's typically the 100Ah cell price. Or did something change while I wasn't looking?

400Ah x 54 cells will give you close to a 70kW pack. I go out on a limb and say that unless you're dragging a boat anchor or climbing up a wall, you can probably make your 88 mile trip.. twice even. You'll weigh your car down with about 1600 pounds of cells though. 

JR


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re:200 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium prismatic battery's*

Yeah that's the ticket!


----------



## rt66gv (May 7, 2012)

*Super 400 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium prismatic battery*

Can anyone help me with the least expensive place to purchase 100-400 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium Polymer batteries? I want to purchase a used EV with lead-acid batteries, but don't want to spend like $8,000 on decent batteries. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## rt66gv (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Super 400 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium prismatic battery*



gottdi said:


> Well thats going to be a problem. You WILL spend at least $8K on a decent set of batteries. There is not going around that. It sucks but it is reality. If you really want an EV that is good. It is a good choice to find a decent used EV but since many are looking for them already vs building one the prices of the used ones will move up a bit. Be very picky and know what your getting. Don't just jump in with both feet thinking your getting a good deal unless you fully understand what your getting and what will be required to get it going again. More than likely there is more wrong than just getting a new set of batteries. But with the right deal it would be an excellent way to get into an EV and cost less too. That means more money for your nice lithium pack that will get you down the road and back with no trouble.


I have researched and found lithium polymer batteries for $5,300 in 14KWH configuration. The vehicles I'm looking at still have good battery packs, I just wanted more range and longevity than lead-acid batteries provide. Fantastic technology with Lead Cobalt batteries that cost 20% of lithium, charge faster, safer and greatly increased range. I hope they start selling them VERY soon.


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, the Lithium battery prices suck but they will pay for themselves in like 3 years and last twice that so they damn near pay for the next set for you.


----------

